# Dragon Skin



## Ames (Sep 23, 2010)

I've seen demonstrations on TV before, but who knew you could buy this shit on Ebay?


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 23, 2010)

Put my life in the hands of an ebay trader and their dodgy merchandise? No thanks.


----------



## Don (Sep 23, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Put my life in the hands of an ebay trader and their dodgy merchandise? No thanks.


 
Especially considering the already infamous unreliability of dragon scale armor, I wouldn't even bother touching this.


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 23, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Especially considering the already infamous unreliability of dragon scale armor, I wouldn't even bother touching this.


 
_"Remanufactured"_ & _"Condition: New" _strike me as somewhat of an oxymoron.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 23, 2010)

Shoot me! Go for it!
With this dragon skin!


Also people will think it belongs to the den if they don't have basic military knowledge.


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 23, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Especially considering the already infamous unreliability of dragon scale armor, I wouldn't even bother touching this.


That's all garbage the US Army fabricated in order to justify not equipping all their troops in million dollar armor, even if it can stop mags upon mags of ak ammo.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 23, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Put my life in the hands of an ebay trader and their dodgy merchandise? No thanks.


 
Did you notice it was "re-manufactured"...?  Who in their right mind would buy "re-manufactured" body armor?  Does that mean it was "used"... stopped some bullets... and they've "plugged" the holes?


----------



## Ames (Sep 23, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Did you notice it was "re-manufactured"...?  Who in their right mind would buy "re-manufactured" body armor?  Does that mean it was "used"... stopped some bullets... and they've "plugged" the holes?


 
Read the description. :V


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 23, 2010)

Don't need one, don't plan on getting shot or stabbed right now.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 23, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Read the description. :V


 
Heh... missed that.  My bad!  Couldn't afford the stuff, anyway.  And even if I could, I'd much rather spend that much money on a nice gun:  http://www.taylorsfirearms.com/products/cfTopBreak.tpl


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Sep 23, 2010)

Why would you want to purchase body armor that has been rebuilt? Aside from that, why would you need to purchase body armor at all? Unless you're the one starting the revolution... >_>


----------



## Plutonium (Sep 23, 2010)

I've seen that demonstrated, probably better to get it from the producer of it and not ebay. Rule 1 with things like this is not to cheap out if you really do plan on having it to protect you from bombs and bullets.


----------



## Don (Sep 23, 2010)

Harmony said:


> That's all garbage the US Army fabricated in order to justify not equipping all their troops in million dollar armor, even if it can stop mags upon mags of ak ammo.


 
Just because the armor can stop the bullet from penetrating the body, that doesn't mean it stops the kinetic energy. A magazine of 7.62x54R into your chest would turn every one of your ribs to powder.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 23, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Just because the armor can stop the bullet from penetrating the body, that doesn't mean it stops the kinetic energy. *A magazine of 7.62x54R into your chest would turn every one of your ribs to powder.*


 
That's what the hard armor components take care of... otherwise known as "trauma plates".


----------



## Don (Sep 23, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> That's what the hard armor components take care of... otherwise known as "trauma plates".


 
Yes, for the first few rounds. Several magazines, or even a well aimed single magazine would still kill you with little trouble.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 23, 2010)

so...is it real dragon skin?


----------



## Ames (Sep 23, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> so...is it real dragon skin?


 
Yes.  That explains the magical bulletproof properties.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 23, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Yes.  That explains the magical bulletproof properties.


 
okay, just checking. 'cause that's pretty cool.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 23, 2010)

So not surprised since it is ebay... anyone wanna shelve out some monies and test it out?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 24, 2010)

inb4 some crazy tea party guy buys up all of them


----------



## Ames (Sep 24, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> So not surprised since it is ebay... anyone wanna shelve out some monies and test it out?


 
Sure, if you're willing to be the substitute for a ballistics gel dummy. :V


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 24, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Yes, for the first few rounds. Several magazines, or even a well aimed single magazine would still kill you with little trouble.


 Just like the E-sapi's in current vest can only stop a *single round* before failing, dragon skin can only stop about 50+ 7.62x39mm's or a ton of other small calibers. It just costs $500,000.00 for a real vest, and that's just the vest lolol. It doesn't weigh that much more, it's a bit more warmer as I've been told, but it's much better protection than any Kevlar and plate.


----------



## Kirbizard (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh cool, dragons.

*clicks link, looks like regular body armour*

I am disappoint.


----------



## Ames (Sep 27, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> *clicks link, looks like regular body armour*



Orly?


----------

